# Glue / caulk for smokehouse



## backyard bbq (Nov 29, 2012)

Building a smokehouse...Can anyone recommend a glue or caulk type that I can use for the inside to fill gaps?  I want to be sure that I'm using something that is food safe...


----------



## daveomak (Nov 29, 2012)

bbq, morning.....    What material are you building the smokehouse out of ??? type of construction etc.....  Different materials and construction types may call for different materials to caulk stuff....  Dave


----------



## backyard bbq (Nov 29, 2012)

Wood. Either t&g or 1x8


----------



## backyard bbq (Nov 29, 2012)

I have read about using a silicone???


----------



## daveomak (Nov 29, 2012)

I would use T & G.... tongues up.... and not use any sealer.... smoke houses are supposed to breath..    I had a low temp smoker and smoked everything in it and then transferred the meat to the oven in the house to finish like pulled pork, brisket etc...  worked very well.... It could also be used for cold smoking bacon, cheese, salami etc....  When doing low temp smoking, over long periods, cure must be used in the meat for food safety....  

 If you want a smoker/oven type unit (like the insulated electrics MES) that is a different animal and insulation may be needed and an interior surface that you may want to clean...   

There are so many smoker designs and applications that could apply here, it is difficult, at best, to know what you want to do..... 

 Dave


----------

